# Irritated Ear. Help!



## kyrabbit (Jan 11, 2013)

My girl, Buttercup, has been going through it with her allergies lately. I got her from Petsmart and they kept her in an enclosed tank with cedar bedding, so I think the oil in the chips caused some permanent damage to her respiratory system. Ever since I got her, I've been using shaved aspen bedding and she's never had a problem. I had to use pine in a pinch for a few days back in March because I couldn't get anything else and she had a reaction to it but has always been good with the aspen.

Anyways...all of a sudden her allergies are back. She's still happy, chuts away and is always eager for cuddles and her poop is normal so I'm certain she's not sick. She also has two mates who are just fine. Now today I noticed that her ear is VERY red and a little bloody like it's itching. And she's messing with it constantly. I dunno if it could be allergies or a wound. Her and the other two like to do some dangerous stuff on the wheel so I figure it may be possible that her ear got injured during play time since the other two have absolutely no irritations, allergies or hot spots. But I'm clueless right now.

Is there anything I can put on it to help it heal? I have Eucerin Aquaphor which I use for cuts, scrapes and diaper rashes but is it safe to use on my Fat Girl? What about like...a cortisone cream? I haven't tried anything yet because I know that a lot of things can be extremely toxic to mice. I just noticed the irritation today while changing the bedding, but I've been busy the last 3 days and just haven't been home during her usual awake hours so I honestly have NO clue how long her ear has been screwed up. I DID find blood droplets inside of their house while scrubbing out the tank.


----------



## danijoe87 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi there, I had a similar problem recently. My little Dot had a sore ear and I realized it was from Ozzy cleaning her. As he holds her head I think he caught it. Dot isn't too bothered about it and just cleans it as normal, I would get her out and using a Q-tip just gentally run it over with some sterile water (always make sure not to have too much on so as not to drop some in the ear!!) I did this for a couple of days and then had to take Ozzy out the cage because of the orphans. And it has improved a lot now. I would maybe think of separating her for a few days and keep an eye on it. If it seems to be improving after this leave her on her own till its healed as her two mates may cause it to reopen.
Hope that helps, it seems to be working well for little Dot


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Apologies for late reply, The cream you use for cuts and stuff is ideal on mice as it not only helps to heal the wound but also takes out the irritation so helps reduce the scratching.

Before applying use a Qtip and saline solution to clean the area and then apply the cream.


----------

